# Cigar smoking in Beijing



## pelachi88 (Oct 10, 2011)

Are there any other cigar lovers in Beijing willing to get together for a smoke, a pleasant chat and a drink?

I am throwing a line out there to see if there are other Puffers in Beijing


----------



## saionbuss (Dec 2, 2011)

Beijing is one of the biggest smoking city in the world, dont you think the pollution is bad enough for your lung?
I smoke a pack a day in US, but last month when I was in Beijing, I have to quit smoking because the air condition is so bad and it was like I was smoking every where.
Of course, I picked up smoking right after I return to US.


----------

